# Help with cpt Codes 17000-17111



## mspain0621 (Jan 19, 2010)

Is it ok  to bill an office visit with these codes.  Are they considered a surgical package???  cpc coder


----------



## eadun2000 (Jan 19, 2010)

You can if you have a significant separaately identifiable evaluation and management but you would need mod 25 on the ov.


----------



## cjmusser (Jan 21, 2010)

Yes you can but documentation must support a significant and separate identifiable service apart from routine pre and post service work included in the 17000-17111.  So, in short if the patient is just coming in for the procedure, no, I would not report an E/M.  If there was a significant e/m done in addition to the procedure then you can report the appropriate e/m supported by documentation with a 25 modifier.  Remember that there is a basic E/M (routine pre and post work) built into the RVU's for all procedures.

Hope that helps!


----------

